# Thermostat and Hunidistat for large cage



## Fozzy (Nov 12, 2012)

Im going to be building and 8' x 3' x 2' Vivarium and going to be connecting upVicks Paediatric Mini Ultra Sonic Humidifier to regulate the humidity. Im going to be getting a thermostat and humidistat. Which is the best one to get as Ill be looking to create 85f to 90f at the hot end of the vivarium and 75f to 80f at the cooler end. Is it best to have two heat lamps one in the hot end and the other in the middle and then two thermostats one at the hot end and one at the coller end connected to the middle heat lamp? Then get one of them with humidistat and have the pipework coming in at the middle of the vivarium?


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 12, 2012)

You in the uk buh?


----------



## Fozzy (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah mate


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 12, 2012)

If you could let me know how you get on with that humidifier it'd be appreciated !


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a 7x4x3' enclosure. I use Zoo Med's Hygrotherm. Little pricy, but has worked amazing. For humidity I use a Walgreens humidifier, hooked up to some PVC pipe. For heat, on the hot side I had a 100W flood lamp, and the cool side is a 150W Ceramic heat emitter(CHE) . The CHE is hooked up to the hygrotherm, as well as the humidifier. The flood lamp is just on a daily timer. I keep my cool side at 80, and the warm side stays about 90 with that bulb.

You may need to try a different wattage flood lamp, but the CHE can be any wattage really, since the thermostat will control when it comes on. This set up has worked amazing for me.

So to answer your question, you really only need one thermostat/humidistat combo. You could run a thermostat on the hot end, but it's unnecessary. Just try different wattage bulbs till you get it right. I may even go down to a 80/90W once my guy comes out of hibernation, since his basking spot peaks at 120 in a certain spot.


----------

